# قسم لرد على الملحدين



## Veronicaa (27 أغسطس 2014)

سلام رب المجد,
عندي اقتراح بوضع قسم لرد على الملحدين مسيحيا
لاحظت انه يتم الرد عليهم بنفس اسلوب الرد على المسلم وهذا خطأ وغير مفيد لهم, اسلوب الوعظ لا ينفع يجب ان تتكلم معهم علميا ان تتطرق لتاريخية يسوع لمعنى ما قام به للادلة التاريخية والعلمية لمجازية بعض ما تم ذكره في الكتاب المقدس وووو اما الترهيب والترغيب والوعظ فهو مضيعة للوقت..

 لدي اصدقاء ملحدون كثيرون يحترمون المسيحية ولما ناقشتهم فيها تفاجؤوا بجهلم عنها فكل ما يعرفونه مأخود من خلفيتهم الاسلامية, اما من كانت خلفيته مسيحية فهو لم يجد من يرد على شكوكه بشكل مقنع دون قمعه..

يوجد في المنتدى من كان ملحد ومن له دراية بالفكر الالحادي فلن نجد مشكلة في المحاورين بهذا القسم.

اتمنى فعلا ان يتم اخذ الاقتراح بجدية....
وشكرا




+


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2014)

الأخت العزيزة

نحن نرد على الجميع سواء كان ملحد ام مسلم ام مسيحي. اي شخص يملك سؤال يستطيع طرحه ونحن سنرد بالنعمة.
مع إحترامي لك لكن لا أرى داعي للفصل في المواضيع بسبب خلفية طارح السؤال.

سلام المسيح


----------



## ApersonUnknown (9 أبريل 2015)

اغلب المسلمين والملحدين  ضد المسيحية فاين الخطا عندما يتم الرد عليهم بنفس الاسلوب


----------

